# any canadians here



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

??????????


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

yea


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

British Columbian


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

in vancouver i got pulled over by the cops many times for not having a front license plate. we don't have em here so i laughed at them. i took me 5 days to get there. never again. the girls are prettier here anyways hahaha.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6O4IMPALA_@Mar 10 2004, 07:31 PM
> *British Columbian*


 :biggrin:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 10 2004, 07:31 PM
> *the girls are prettier here anyways*


 i beg to differ :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 10 2004, 06:31 PM
> *the girls are prettier here anyways hahaha.*


 your crazy!

:biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

BC's women aren't all that, but they're easy as sin. Out here to the east...they get harder to get with but they're much better lookin'.

Montreal's got some nice women though...I met a few when they came here. I'll never to to Quebec cuz of my hatred for the french (no offense y'all) but I know the womens is aaaiiiight


----------



## pimpprofess (Dec 22, 2003)

what up hirriza~


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Mar 10 2004, 10:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Mar 10 2004, 10:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--canadiandude_@Mar 10 2004, 06:31 PM
> *the girls are prettier here anyways hahaha.*


your crazy!

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Obviously never been to Penticton in the summer :biggrin:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

To me every thing east of BC is ugly... :0 I dont travle much...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

BC is where its at period


----------



## steez (Sep 12, 2003)

no doubt, no doubt


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Alberta's not that bad :dunno:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Mar 10 2004, 11:07 PM
> *Alberta's not that bad :dunno:*


 anything past the b.c border is shit and 40 below in the winter :biggrin:


----------



## DUANeO (Feb 3, 2003)

we got the best bud too


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUANeO_@Mar 11 2004, 03:09 AM
> *we got the best bud too *


 that we do


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

because of my job i've been around the worlds twice and seen every city in canada and america. before talking shit about quebec and the french maybe you should get outta town and travel a little. montreal is 50% french and 50% english and the most happenin' town in canada. i moved to beautiful b.c and came back cause i tought i had more fun here with more things to see and do. now be nice and go hop.


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

all of that french province is shit PERIOD :uh:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



j/p


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

NIAGARA FALLS AREA !!

The chicks are not really all that.. because they're all from other places..

Now a lot of BC chicks are hot and horny... met a couple montreal hot french chicks...

If you come to ontario falls, you can hit switches all day with out problems as long as your not driving a red caddy or you'll get pulled over in a second,,,,,,, lol.. JUST PLAYIN' J'

as for girls. Toronto's clubs are better for that...

BUT I have a great girl now... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

any way, I AM CANADIAN!!!!


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

i h ear you out man...Montreal is the place to live!....

and a fresh place to lowride!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

hey, [edit] the best part of B.C for my self is that i can roll my low 10 months outa of a year, thats lots of cruzin time, try that in Ont. :0 



Last edited by PIMPOLIGY at Mar 14 2004, 09:11 AM


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

BC has it all...and you cant complain about wearing a t-shirt in the dead of winter :biggrin:


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 11 2004, 11:34 AM
> *If you come to ontario falls, you can hit switches all day with out problems as long as your not driving a red caddy or you'll get pulled over in a second,,,,,,, lol.. JUST PLAYIN' J'*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

604impala you should hide that avatar after what your player has done.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 11 2004, 04:21 PM
> *604impala you should hide that avatar after what your player has done.*


  :uh:


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

yup, down here in the 604 its graaaaayyyyVEEE 
everythings so nice down here and its getting sunnier and sunnier each day now :cheesy:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

What other province(s) has the ocean, the mountains, the lakes, the climate and all that other good stuff??????


here's a hint: there's only 1. And it starts with BC


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Mar 11 2004, 01:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Mar 11 2004, 01:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--theoglean_@Mar 10 2004, 11:07 PM
> *Alberta's not that bad :dunno:*


anything past the b.c border is shit and 40 below in the winter :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
It's only 7 degrees warmer where you are


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoglean+Mar 11 2004, 08:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (theoglean @ Mar 11 2004, 08:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only 7 degrees warmer where you are [/b][/quote]
haha maybe today but i lived in calgary for 3 months of 20-40 below :biggrin:


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

i lived in florida for 6 years during the winter now i came back to where the real fun is. the snow ,the hockey,the clubs and the pretty girls.


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 11 2004, 05:21 PM
> *604impala you should hide that avatar after what your player has done.*


 No I shouldnt


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

canadiens will kick your asses .


----------



## DUANeO (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 12 2004, 09:05 AM
> *canadiens will kick your asses .*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you're joking right?


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

no why? are you guys good this year? i like that old logo of the canucks.


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 12 2004, 02:28 PM
> *no why? are you guys good this year?*


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 12 2004, 10:05 AM
> *canadiens will kick your asses .*


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Yup Laval and Montreal are the places to be :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

I can't wait for nice cruising weather!


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 12 2004, 01:39 PM
> *Yup Laval and Montreal are the places to be :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i guess you have never been west


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Mar 12 2004, 11:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Mar 12 2004, 11:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 12 2004, 01:39 PM
> *Yup Laval and Montreal are the places to be  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i guess you have never been west[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Nah nah, you guys got it all wrong... Everybody knows the GTA is where its at... T-Dot, St. catherines, Niagra region is the best... And let us not leave out the Oshawa-Whitby area... 

Where I am, there's lots of beutiful scenery... Local crackheads, hooks, drug traffic, garbage and polution... I know Van city knows what I'm talking about! J/P...

Canada represent! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 11 2004, 04:21 PM
> *604impala you should hide that avatar after what your player has done.*












should he change it to this


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Mar 13 2004, 12:21 PM
> *I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada*


 lol...

I find my self calling Scarboro Scompton these days, cause there's alot of violence out there... its like everyday the body count grows higher and higher...

No offense to Compton residence... :biggrin:


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

ya gotta say from moving from BC to ontario is a bit of a change diferent lifestyle up in the west, people up there more layed back, and theres nothing better then waking up and taking a cruise in bc, now for the ladys come on homies there everywhere, I swear to god the smaller the town the hotter the ladys, just my .o2, just remember girls come and go but lowriders are family for life.


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Mar 13 2004, 09:21 AM
> *I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

i like big butts and i cannot lie...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Mar 13 2004, 02:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Mar 13 2004, 02:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 12 2004, 01:39 PM
> *Yup Laval and Montreal are the places to be  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i guess you have never been west[/b][/quote]
I don't need to go to the West im real happy where I live and I guess everybody is proud of where their from but every province/city has positives & negatives about it so no place is better then the other just equal. :biggrin: 



Last edited by BoOtY_SnAtChA at Mar 14 2004, 10:46 AM


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Mar 14 2004, 10:46 AM
> *I don't need to go to the West im real happy where I live and I guess everybody is proud of where their from but every province/city has positives & negatives about it so no place is better then the other just equal. :biggrin:*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

from the mufkin island bitch vichoria over here with the ladies!!!!
There almost all ugly as sin to, fukin sucks!!! You got hunt all night to find a nice catch, then you gotta make sure her shit sint itchy!!!
Or you can just double bag it for the ugly chicks, one bag over her head the other over yours just in case hers falls off!!!!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

I said it before Ill say it again BC is where its at no matter what any easterners may say,and for the guy from the mufkin island bitch vichoria, how can you even pick up women in the first place, by the way you type I can only imagine how you talk :uh:


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 14 2004, 08:32 PM
> *from the mufkin island bitch vichoria over here with the ladies!!!!
> There almost all ugly as sin to, fukin sucks!!! You got hunt all night to find a nice catch, then you gotta make sure her shit sint itchy!!!
> Or you can just double bag it for the ugly chicks, one bag over her head the other over yours just in case hers falls off!!!!!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

i like kelowna in the summer time :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Mar 14 2004, 10:40 PM
> *i like kelowna in the summer time :biggrin:*


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

that shit is better than cali weather


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

yea it gets hot,down in osoyoos and pen and oliver it gets even hotter than here by a couple degrees everyday


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Mar 15 2004, 12:45 AM
> *yea it gets hot,down in osoyoos and pen and oliver it gets even hotter than here by a couple degrees everyday*


 Ya there alright too small for me, dont mind hittin up the beach down in pentiction once in awhile tho


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

thats the best beach around for cruisin, oliver and osoyoos are hick towns but hot as fuc in the summer


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Mar 14 2004, 11:40 PM
> *i like kelowna in the summer time :biggrin:*


 went for my first cruise today of the year with KTownSwangin :biggrin: haha well not quite, it was in the daily and on the lunch break but still felt damn good


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ha ha that was down the road and back,need to go rollin on a weekend night,its been too long


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

ill be up there this summer  last summer i caught the fire so that kinda pissed me off......


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Ya the fire killed it here in august,this summer should be all good man


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Bout BC....Oh yeah, like I just love chillin' wit you guys out on HASTINGS while some idiot SHOOTS UP and then TAKES A WET SHIT IN THE BUS STOP IN FRONT OF ME!!!

I try to get away on GRANDVILLE but the BEGGERS bum rush my fucking coin. Thats my personal experience of Vancouver. 

Aside from the HOT ASIANS & GOOD ROADS...Van, sorry..., HONG_COUVER is YAWN. But if I had more money to blow, I'd go back still.

The GTA is simply too big for us underdeveloped city folk, lol. I was in Bramelea, like, in '79 lol when the B-town was small & so was I.

Montreal (STAY AWAY FROM THE B.S. NORTH & SOUTH SHORES!!!) isnt any big deal aside from 4 months of the year and the rest, well we got new roads that pale in comparision only to Detroit's WORST. Unbiased, our ladies are pretty and yes I hate the "POLITICAL-bullshit" in this Province. 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<I AM CANADIAN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 



Last edited by Hydromaxx Montreal at Mar 15 2004, 05:20 AM


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Mar 13 2004, 01:21 PM
> *I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada*


 Cant argue with that, the Man is right. MC


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal+Mar 15 2004, 02:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydromaxx Montreal @ Mar 15 2004, 02:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PIMPOLIGY_@Mar 13 2004, 01:21 PM
> *I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada*


Cant argue with that, the Man is right. MC[/b][/quote]
california is overpopulated and concrete. BC is neither. BC is more like the Washington of Canada.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Mar 15 2004, 04:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sixtyfourchevy @ Mar 15 2004, 04:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


california is overpopulated and concrete. BC is neither. BC is more like the Washington of Canada.[/b][/quote]
your thinking of the big Citys, they do have country life in Calli, i know this.


and yes B.C is the bomb, ive lived all over Canada and B.C is it, im not talking about Van, that City sucks, im talking about the Gulf Islands were i live its damn nice here hot and nothing but Ocean and a cold beer with my homies and awere lowlows.


Peace riders :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

all that and noone from Winnipeg.. oh well. guess i'll be the token winnipeg guy.
lol
layta


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Mar 15 2004, 03:19 AM
> *Bout BC....Oh yeah, like I just love chillin' wit you guys out on HASTINGS while some idiot SHOOTS UP and then TAKES A WET SHIT IN THE BUS STOP IN FRONT OF ME!!!
> 
> I try to get away on GRANDVILLE but the BEGGERS bum rush my fucking coin. Thats my personal experience of Vancouver.
> ...


 every city has there slums....


----------



## 8FoCutty (Feb 14, 2004)

reppin vic city here..... there are few of us juiced riderz left... victoria has the nicest weather in canada straight up... if you dont agree check out stats.... BC all tha way...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

cause of my job I'm all over Canada and the US...

and in Canada, IMO....

BEST WEATHER/CLIMATE - V.I./Victoria - too bad about all the old people
HOTTEST GIRLS/CAPITA- Montreal/Quebec - not sure why/how? but its a fact
BEST FOOD - tie - TO and Montreal
BEST CLUBS - tie - Vancity and Montreal
BEST NUDIE BARS - Niagara Falls (Montreal a CLOSE 2nd)
WORST TRAFFIC - Van - yup worst than TO and Montreal
WORST PETTY CRIME - Van (can't leave a fuckin $20 jacket locked in your car - its gone - and your window popped)
COOLEST PEOPLE (ie:friendly) - Maritimes
RUDEST - Quebec City
BEST WEED - yup, BC
BEST HOCKEY - ????? LOL
BEST LOLO SCENE - yup - Vancity

and as far as BC being the "Canadian California" - you've obviously never been to Cali - its a vast, paved, suburban strip mall...but most trends definately go west to east - if thats what you meant 



Last edited by 84caddy at Mar 17 2004, 01:08 PM


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

my impalas frame's a canadian, does that count? LOL J/K!


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal+Mar 15 2004, 05:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydromaxx Montreal @ Mar 15 2004, 05:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PIMPOLIGY_@Mar 13 2004, 01:21 PM
> *I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada*


[/b][/quote]
I belive that he means BC being "Canada Cali" only in the best sense, as in Climate.

Is it hard for you guys to get your older cars air-cared? MC

In QC were the last to still not get our pipes checked.(whew) MC 



Last edited by Hydromaxx Montreal at Mar 19 2004, 12:57 AM


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 17 2004, 02:05 PM
> *cause of my job I'm all over Canada and the US...
> 
> and in Canada, IMO....
> ...


 True dat. 

Forget Cali...just L.A. is ENDLESS when I first visited by car. 

Makes the GTA look like "playschool". MC


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

It was +5 today! But it still snowed alittle tonight  Gotta go get the TC this sunday to start workin on her.


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

do you have chickens in bc


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 19 2004, 06:26 AM
> *do you have chickens in bc*


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by canadiandude_@Mar 19 2004, 08:26 AM
> *do you have chickens in bc*


 do they have brains in Montreal?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

canada is great, i mean you can tell a cop to fuck off with out being the next rodney king, you wont go to jail for possesion of herbs, the women are easy and 80% of them wont give u stds, but as for quebec :uh: thats another story, no offense if u live there but holy shit get some manners! and biggups to GTA


----------



## 6O4IMPALA (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 19 2004, 03:36 PM
> *canada is great, i mean you can tell a cop to fuck off with out being the next rodney king*


 film yourself doing this and maybe someone will believe you :uh:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Just got back from Ottawa...took a little stint over to Gatineau on St. Patty's day...to a little club called 'Pigale'...

...and let me say this: BY FAR, the best stip clubs are in K-BECK! We had a couple girls GO DOWN on each other right in front of my face...and some of the girls were strippin' to Westside Connection beats...

..maybe y'all are used to that shit, but it's new to me and I'm LOVIN' IT like McD'z!!!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

that thit happens in niagara falls clubs too pgbmpn


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6O4IMPALA+Mar 19 2004, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (6O4IMPALA @ Mar 19 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 19 2004, 03:36 PM
> *canada is great, i mean you can tell a cop to fuck off with out being the next rodney king*


film yourself doing this and maybe someone will believe you :uh:[/b][/quote]
ya no doubt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 20 2004, 01:12 AM
> *Just got back from Ottawa...took a little stint over to Gatineau on St. Patty's day...to a little club called 'Pigale'...
> 
> ...and let me say this: BY FAR, the best stip clubs are in K-BECK! We had a couple girls GO DOWN on each other right in front of my face...and some of the girls were strippin' to Westside Connection beats...
> ...


 I been to that nudie bar...best one in the Gat for sure :biggrin: last time we were there the feature chick had a RC car with a big ass dildo attached to it....she spread eagled on the stage and dudes from the audience tried to drive that baby home....now thats entertainment :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

I was born and raised in Kelowna, BC. Beautiful area...gorgeous women. I get back up there almost every summer.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Mar 20 2004, 08:10 PM
> *I was born and raised in Kelowna, BC. Beautiful area...gorgeous women. I get back up there almost every summer.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

B.C :biggrin:


----------



## Robbya5 (Mar 20, 2004)

if anybody from vancouver has the time to plz contact me i have some important questions cuz im about to get my first car and i just wanted to ask sombody from vancouver some questions

MSN: [email protected]
AIM: PointManA5


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbya5_@Mar 21 2004, 08:01 PM
> *if anybody from vancouver has the time to plz contact me i have some important questions cuz im about to get my first car and i just wanted to ask sombody from vancouver some questions
> 
> MSN: [email protected]
> AIM: PointManA5*


 what do you need to know?


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 20 2004, 02:12 AM
> *Just got back from Ottawa...took a little stint over to Gatineau on St. Patty's day...to a little club called 'Pigale'...
> 
> ...and let me say this: BY FAR, the best stip clubs are in K-BECK! We had a couple girls GO DOWN on each other right in front of my face...and some of the girls were strippin' to Westside Connection beats...
> ...


 Glad to hear you had some fun! Come down to M-town for the next episode! You'll take it (French Hooters) to a HO new level!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

man I love MTL....Chez Paree, SuperSex, Wanda's, Grand Prix......and Que de Cheval steakhouse....DAMN!!!!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Damn, man you get around don't you?


----------



## canadiandude (Jan 30, 2004)

we love you


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 22 2004, 02:07 PM
> *man I love MTL....Chez Paree, SuperSex, Wanda's, Grand Prix......and Que de Cheval steakhouse....DAMN!!!!*


 I see you've been down Legend Ave.  MC


----------



## mrmoopoo (Sep 4, 2004)

Calgary is nice, unfortunatly no ocean  . Theres got to be at least 3 cars w/ hydros. Mine, Dwayne's and ... ok theres only 2 that I saw this summer. Not bad for a city of one million :thumbsdown:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow this topic was brought back from the dead


----------



## ace of spades (Nov 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Sep 24 2004, 01:13 PM
> *Wow this topic was brought back from the dead
> [snapback]2243674[/snapback]​*



aaand....let me check....YEP...BC is still the best. :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace of spades_@Sep 25 2004, 09:09 AM
> *aaand....let me check....YEP...BC is still the best.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2245844[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrmoopoo_@Sep 24 2004, 01:55 PM
> *Calgary is nice, unfortunatly no ocean   .  Theres got to be at least 3 cars w/ hydros. Mine, Dwayne's and ... ok theres only 2 that I saw this summer.  Not bad for a city of one million :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2243442[/snapback]​*


That says it all about alberta!!Fuckin' ********!!I used to live there that's why I got the fuck out,everyone drives a stock chevy pick-up!!!Lame ass province!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Ha Ha,and none of them cant drive for shit it seems


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Sep 25 2004, 10:34 AM
> *Ha Ha,and none of them cant drive for shit it seems
> [snapback]2245884[/snapback]​*


That's what happens when you fuck your cousin!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

we got the bomb ass didilly dank, tight ass rides, hot sexy but sometimes bitchy women


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ontarian right here......but...I wanna move out to Richmond BC


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skuce2_@Sep 25 2004, 05:43 PM
> *Ontarian right here......but...I wanna move out to Richmond BC
> [snapback]2246638[/snapback]​*


Why richmond, thats where im living right now, and i fucking hate richmond. It sucks, but im moving to surrey in a month so then it will be all good...


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

BC!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I do like the clubs in Calgary

Big Daddy... I'm going to wash your mouth out with soap

84Caddy... I think the traffic in TO is way worse those highways are scary


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

Richmond because I already have family out there right now

They were going to move to Kelowna...but decided to stay on the water side


----------



## LivinLow32 (Nov 28, 2003)

ontario :thumbsup:


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

There's not too many hillbillies in Edmonton, just dirty indians! We were rated No.8 in Canada of best places to live. Vancooter was No.1  . Give me 5 years and I'll live there.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Sep 26 2004, 02:06 PM
> *There's not too many hillbillies in Edmonton, just dirty indians! We were rated No.8 in Canada of best places to live. Vancooter was No.1  . Give me 5 years and I'll live there.
> [snapback]2248569[/snapback]​*


What the fuck you braggin' about,Hell,Regina "Sascratchyerass"was rated above Edmonton!!!!!!Don't you have a cousin to love???!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrmoopoo (Sep 4, 2004)

Are not we all on the same team? :dunno: 
ie. not living under the Bush administration?
no need to argue about where is better. it seems to me that winterpeg has one of the better lowrider scenes.

ps. buy my car.


----------



## Ev0lv3 (Jun 3, 2003)

i live in WINTERPEG, have an 82 coupe on juice.


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 26 2004, 02:16 PM
> *What the fuck you braggin' about,Hell,Regina "Sascratchyerass"was rated above Edmonton!!!!!!Don't you have a cousin to love???!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2248865[/snapback]​*


Are you serious? :uh: Are you mad or something? I don't get it?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

all i have to say is im from SURREY
and if you want girls nothing beats a good ol SURREY GIRL...
world known... dont even fuc around


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Sep 27 2004, 01:16 AM
> *all i have to say is im from SURREY
> and if you want girls nothing beats a good ol SURREY GIRL...
> world known... dont even fuc around
> [snapback]2250121[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 25 2004, 11:54 PM
> *Why richmond, thats where im living right now, and i fucking hate richmond. It sucks, but im moving to surrey in a month so then it will be all good...
> [snapback]2246644[/snapback]​*


cuz surrey is so much better than richmond......... :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Sep 27 2004, 03:16 AM
> *all i have to say is im from SURREY
> and if you want girls nothing beats a good ol SURREY GIRL...
> world known... dont even fuc around
> [snapback]2250121[/snapback]​*


nah - its not even close - hottest girls in Canada? - Montreal wins HANDS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrmoopoo_@Sep 26 2004, 05:07 PM
> *Are not we all on the same team? :dunno:
> ie. not living under the Bush administration?
> no need to argue about where is better.  it seems to me that winterpeg has one of the better lowrider scenes.
> ...


ive never even seen a ride out of winnepeg :uh:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2004, 07:58 AM
> *nah - its not even close - hottest girls in Canada? - Montreal wins HANDS DOWN :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250589[/snapback]​*


You must not know what hes talking about  :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:dunno:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

you dont know about them either,where i come from its rutland girls in van its surrey girls


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i know nothing :dunno:



hey give me some info on those cheap coupes u were talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Some guy I know from around the way has 2 of them a coupedeville and a fleet,the fleet has no engine or tranny in it its white in and out with a sunroof and was real clean last time i saw it but that was about 6 months ago,and the coupe is blue with blue interior, all the trim and bumpers are off the car The bodyl ooks good mabey 1 or 2 surface rust spots,I think he wanted around a g for the fleet and 600 for the coupe,I dont have the guys number,but capricelowrider was supposed to come pick me up so we could go take a look at them,but he never showed :burn:


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2004, 07:58 AM
> *nah - its not even close - hottest girls in Canada? - Montreal wins HANDS DOWN :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250589[/snapback]​*


I hate french!


----------



## mrmoopoo (Sep 4, 2004)

> *ive never even seen a ride out of winnepeg
> *


check out;
low life customs
they seem to have some good stuff going on.


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Mar 13 2004, 11:21 AM
> *I hate to say it but B.C is the Callifonia of Canada
> [snapback]1733765[/snapback]​*



What's up Canadian's? i just found this forum and am very glad to see it!!!


I agree, we got all the tight cars and the hottest bitches!!


Just playin' all of Canada rules! :biggrin:


----------



## eacyde (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrmoopoo_@Sep 24 2004, 01:55 PM
> *Calgary is nice, unfortunatly no ocean   .  Theres got to be at least 3 cars w/ hydros. Mine, Dwayne's and ... ok theres only 2 that I saw this summer.  Not bad for a city of one million :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2243442[/snapback]​*



I pimpin Droz in Calgary too.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrmoopoo_@Sep 27 2004, 10:34 PM
> *check out;
> low life customs
> they seem to have some good stuff going on.
> [snapback]2252055[/snapback]​*


Do check this site out,just a small sampling of the lowrider scene in WPG!There are a lot more out on the streets that are not on any website either,i'd wager on a per capita basis,Manitoba probably has the most lows in the country,next to BC!!!


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBlackLincoln_@Sep 28 2004, 11:58 AM
> *What's up Canadian's? i just found this forum and am very glad to see it!!!
> I agree, we got all the tight cars and the hottest bitches!!
> Just playin' all of Canada rules! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253381[/snapback]​*



:wave: I could tell u felt that way at the club last weekend :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrmoopoo_@Sep 26 2004, 07:07 PM
> *Are not we all on the same team? :dunno:
> ie. not living under the Bush administration?
> no need to argue about where is better.  it seems to me that winterpeg has one of the better lowrider scenes.
> ...



Looks like you have some frame/body work ahead of you :dunno:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Sep 30 2004, 11:45 AM
> *:wave: I could tell u felt that way at the club last weekend  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2257647[/snapback]​*


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

no tellin' ye olde lady...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 27 2004, 08:58 AM
> *nah - its not even close - hottest girls in Canada? - Montreal wins HANDS DOWN :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250589[/snapback]​*


You know it bro...French Canadian girls always ready to go...Easy...Very easy... :biggrin: :biggrin: Fucking whores... :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Sep 30 2004, 06:28 PM
> *French Canadian girls always ready to go...Easy...Very easy... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258767[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Sep 30 2004, 06:29 PM
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258770[/snapback]​*


time for a vacation to quebec


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 30 2004, 07:15 PM
> *time for a vacation to quebec
> [snapback]2258904[/snapback]​*


might have to be soon,we'll see how 20 fror 20 goes tonight,im sure thier will be some hoes down there to keep me good till i get to qubec :cheesy:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Sep 30 2004, 10:23 PM
> *might have to be soon,we'll see how 20 fror 20 goes tonight,im sure thier will be some hoes down there to keep me good till i get to qubec :cheesy:
> [snapback]2259132[/snapback]​*


Man, if you come down, let me know, i'll introduce you to a couple of them I know... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Sep 30 2004, 09:23 PM
> *might have to be soon,we'll see how 20 fror 20 goes tonight,im sure thier will be some hoes down there to keep me good till i get to qubec :cheesy:
> [snapback]2259132[/snapback]​*


that was my favorite part of kelowna this summer hahaha, nothing but 5 dollar drinks up here


----------



## eacyde (Jul 28, 2003)

There was some pretty hot Ladies during the Flames Playoff run in Calgary. I am sure you have see www.flamesgirls.com


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I rep TDOT.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I rep TDOT.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Sep 30 2004, 09:57 PM
> *that was my favorite part of kelowna this summer hahaha, nothing but 5 dollar drinks up here
> [snapback]2259206[/snapback]​*


i hate that, then it costs you at least 50 to get hammed,at club med on sat thier having 40 all inclusive anything you want to eat and drink, i wish i was goin to that


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

BC is where its at fella's. We got the bomb ass dank, the hot ass ladies, the tight ass rides, forests, lakes,ocean,rivers ,feilds, and don't forget about that warm winter that don't f*^% up your car.
Plus like its been said before, We got some real hot snobby bitchy women out here too,but a dick in their mouths takes care of all that cuz they love it :thumbsup: uffin: 
WEST COAST REPRESENT


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 9 2004, 10:14 AM
> *We got some real hot snobby bitchy women out here too,but a dick in their mouths takes care of all that cuz they love it :thumbsup:  uffin:
> WEST COAST REPRESENT
> [snapback]2279715[/snapback]​*


ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

Reppin Da Killapeg
West Up!
204!


----------



## flatblack07 (Aug 26, 2005)

yea first post in lay it low just wanted to big up all my canadian lowriders doing there 
thing big up...


----------



## low 187 (May 27, 2005)

edmonton alberta representttttttttttt!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

south cental ontario :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

niagara falls NY


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

i see u ali


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Not sure what this topic has to do with hydraulics… or what the posts have to do with answering CanadianDude’s original question “Any Canadians Here?”

Anywayz…things are real slow at work this morning because I actually read every post… I am sure everyone would agree that people are generally proud of where they're from…and are obviously going to say they have the hottest looking women, best night clubs, best scenery, great weather, cleanest cars…. best dope…

Having had the opportunity to travel a lot in the last 7 years I have been fortunate enough to get to see parts of Singapore, Korea, China, Japan, Great Britain, India, Pakistan, Mexico, the US, and most of Canada… I have to say from everything I have seen we’re all very fortunate to live in Canada… 

With all that being said if I had to pick a Province in Canada I would have to choose British Columbia… and within the province nothing compares to Island Life… Born & Raised in Victoria… The District of Snatch (Saanich) is the place to be… Sure this place has a few drawbacks…. What place doesn’t? We do have a lot of old people, cops in the core of the city can be assholes, we don’t have a huge nightlife… but the women are hot (fuck what anyone else says), the dope is strong and easy to find, the weather is mild, beaches around every corner… minimal big city problems, and friendly people… Difficult to explain why this place is such a nice place to live... you just have to spend some time here... no where else in the world like it

Thanks for reading my thoughts on this topic! And hey CandianDude to answer your original question…. Yes… Canadian right here


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

how much sun u guys get in the winter out there in BC.. sure its cold as fuck in other areas.. but at least the sun comes out from time to time.
layta


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 19 2005, 02:38 AM~4026045
> *i see u ali
> *



hey what's up man! I keep forgetting that's you...gettin' mixed up with the red and the white.....

Hey listen, get at me as soon as you can...I just found out this girl you used to screw with has AIDS dude!!!!

but its okay, I just saved 15% on my car insurance by switchin' to Geico...


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Toronto


----------



## the wheel dealer (May 25, 2005)

st.catharines


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Mar 18 2004, 01:15 AM~1751988
> *my impalas frame's a canadian, does that count? LOL J/K!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Mar 11 2004, 08:56 AM~1725176
> *all of that french province is shit PERIOD  :uh:
> *


u must love dick, cuz if u knew nething about french women u wouldnt say that, fuckin cock jockey


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

everyone knows toronto is where its at


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

nah toronto is just ok, its only good on the west side :biggrin: of toronto. so the bc boys dont get confused


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

niagara falls is good we get girls from all over :biggrin:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> your crazy!
> 
> :biggrin:


Obviously never been to Penticton in the summer :biggrin:
[/quote]
WORD... the chicks their got nuthin better to do then were nuthin and get with random guys, and they are hott too


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

south delta BC rep


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Mar 13 2004, 10:30 AM~1733771
> *lol...
> 
> I find my self calling Scarboro  Scompton these days, cause there's alot of violence out there... its like everyday the body count grows higher and higher...
> ...




i live in scarb. i aint that bad man


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 21 2005, 12:39 AM~4040752
> *u must love dick, cuz if u knew nething about french women u wouldnt say that, fuckin cock jockey
> *



now now one-8, let's not test each other...Tommy (SICBSTRD) and his wife (LAWANNA) are pretty hardcore in this here scene...
Tommy's an old Torontonian...and moreover he's an ex-Sinfull member, so let's not step to him...


besides, when you hit your 30 inches, they were cheerin', not jeerin', so provide respect where respect is due, ya hurrrd?


Not to mention Lawanna could teach US a BUNCH of things about out cars....!!!!! (believe that...)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 20 2005, 07:34 PM~4042290
> *now now one-8, let's not test each other...Tommy (SICBSTRD) and his wife (LAWANNA) are pretty hardcore in this here scene...
> Tommy's an old Torontonian...and moreover he's an ex-Sinfull member, so let's not step to him...
> besides, when you hit your 30 inches, they were cheerin', not jeerin', so provide respect where respect is due, ya hurrrd?
> ...


yea but when i hit 50 next spring on a single watch whose on the switch  and i dont think there can be an ex car club member, i believe they call those club hoppers :0


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:uh: me


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 20 2005, 06:53 PM~4041195
> *nah toronto is just ok, its only good on the west side  :biggrin:  of toronto. so the bc boys dont get confused
> *


west t.o as in the city not gaydale


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

SOUTH CENTRAL ONTARIO HERE!!!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN you goin to be hittin 50's next summer??? hope you back that up at SCRAPE....LOL...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Oct 20 2005, 07:54 PM~4042453
> *ONE8SEVEN you goin to be hittin 50's next summer??? hope you back that up at SCRAPE....LOL...
> *


if everything goes well this winter, i'll be hittin 50's :biggrin: i mean, i cant let the R.O. boys win all the money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

yeah....especially when they ALREADY got that RO BUDGET YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 20 2005, 08:10 PM~4042588
> *yeah....especially when they ALREADY got that RO BUDGET YOU KNOW!!!!!
> *


yea like wtf? lol give that hop money to the needy!!! (aka me) lol


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

what you need the cash for??? you need it to buy all that lead or concrete for that rear bumper of yours......LOL...


> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 20 2005, 11:11 PM~4042594
> *yea like wtf? lol give that hop money to the needy!!!  (aka me) lol
> *


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Surrey what! what! :biggrin:


----------



## qwkkid (Jul 5, 2005)

Scarborough, Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Oct 21 2005, 06:17 PM~4048583
> *what you need the cash for??? you need it to buy all that lead or concrete for that rear bumper of yours......LOL...
> *


i think i said it in another post but i'll say it again, if ne one at ne time thinks my car has lead, bring your drill and your money, and i'll take your money :biggrin:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

guys chill out stop fighting LOL!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

well i might have to take you up on that offer 187 just so i know...LOL...


> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 22 2005, 02:23 AM~4049830
> *i think i said it in another post but i'll say it again, if ne one at ne time thinks my car has lead, bring your drill and your money, and i'll take your money :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Oct 22 2005, 07:19 AM~4050421
> *well i might have to take you up on that offer 187 just so i know...LOL...
> *


$100 per hole :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 20 2005, 08:36 PM~4042303
> *yea but when i hit 50 next spring on a single watch whose on the switch  and i dont think there can be an ex car club member, i believe they call those club hoppers :0
> *



i hope u do hit 50 but just easy on that cross member or u wont be hitting anything but the tow trucks bumber


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 23 2005, 11:36 AM~4055216
> *i hope u do hit 50 but just easy on that cross member or u wont be hitting anything but the tow trucks bumber
> *


i got some tricks up my sleve :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 23 2005, 10:50 AM~4054850
> *$100 per hole :biggrin:
> *



now that sounds like fun 100 a whole on a ro budget  :twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 23 2005, 11:39 AM~4055227
> *now that sounds like fun 100 a whole on a ro budget   :twak:
> *


fuck i forgot about that r.o. budget, i gotta charge u guys $1000 or my car will look like swiss cheese! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

sup pepole


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

how y'all doin, long time!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 21 2005, 01:36 AM~4042303
> *yea but when i hit 50 next spring on a single watch whose on the switch  and i dont think there can be an ex car club member, i believe they call those club hoppers :0
> *


50" in a single pump g body?

what are you doin to the rear to be able to hit 50?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

are you in??? im in...


> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 23 2005, 02:39 PM~4055227
> *now that sounds like fun 100 a whole on a ro budget   :twak:
> *


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 23 2005, 05:58 PM~4056936
> *50" in a single pump g body?
> 
> what are you doin to the rear to be able to hit 50?
> *


come to scrape next year :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

10 bucks says he doesnt touch 40


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

How much just to look up inside your trunk?! Not that I really care, I just ain't never seen your setup...


Hey and why we all waitin' for Scrape? I think we need to raise the bar BEFORE that, so that we can have NEW heights set for Scrape....and the next low show I know of is Speedorama end of January.....

So who's backin' up they mouth at THAT show?!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 24 2005, 08:31 AM~4060284
> *How much just to look up inside your trunk?!  Not that I really care, I just ain't never seen your setup...
> Hey and why we all waitin' for Scrape?  I think we need to raise the bar BEFORE that, so that we can have NEW heights set for Scrape....and the next low show I know of is Speedorama end of January.....
> 
> ...


$250 to look inside the trunk, my car wont be at speedorama unless ofcourse they bring back that hop money :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I heard somethin about a shop-call comin up real soon? :dunno:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

and I also just heard about another car comin up to Scrape next year :0


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

There she is...

>thats joe's undercover area 51 photos..lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

well thats nice to see joe, if u need directions pm me 4 my number lol


----------



## iamthewulrus (Mar 28, 2005)

winnipeg owns


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

owns what ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iamthewulrus_@Oct 24 2005, 02:06 PM~4062105
> *winnipeg owns
> *


the coldest winters


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

most classics per capita...
possibley most lows as well....

common i gotta say somthin.. 
hey lowlife ima guess u workin on a 59 now???
layta


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 24 2005, 02:11 PM~4062140
> *owns what ?
> *



whats up homie....nice to meet you in Vegas it was cool to see fellow Canadians there ....


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Oct 24 2005, 02:37 PM~4062264
> *whats up homie....nice to meet you in Vegas it was cool to see fellow Canadians there ....
> *


Ya for sure man,hope you had a good time down there,Ill probably see you there next year for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 24 2005, 02:19 PM~4062177
> *most classics per capita...
> possibley most lows as well....
> 
> ...


whats up homie....

yup sold the 63 and bought the love of my life....a 59 rag :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet... im still workin on my 63.. lol.. been along time commin. but its finally makin some progess.... think i'll be waiting awhile more before its done though. wanna do the frame off myself but waiting for the space.. in the meantime i think i'll get somethin i can beat the crap outta.. lol.
layta


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 24 2005, 09:30 AM~4059993
> *10 bucks says he doesnt touch 40
> *


thats a little pricey :roflmao:


----------



## -6o4.Lunatic- (Jun 15, 2005)

I need a setup in my monte.. 2 pump 4 dump.8 battz, can neone hook me up, or gimme advice on the best place to get hooked up


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 24 2005, 01:04 AM~4057332
> *come to scrape next year :biggrin:
> *


fuck that cuz i know it won't hit 50


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 24 2005, 11:14 PM~4065545
> *fuck that cuz i know it won't hit 50
> *


ok, i guess ur just gonna have to see pics


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 25 2005, 09:10 AM~4066001
> *ok, i guess ur just gonna have to see pics
> *


no single pump g body will hit 50 on stock rear supension....unless you are really running double or you have the ass end weighted and the suspension moddified


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

minor rear end adjustments for 50


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 25 2005, 03:19 PM~4069332
> *minor rear end adjustments for 50
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

BC #1 

Last Saturday night


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin: this is my flag


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6o4.Lunatic-_@Oct 24 2005, 04:22 PM~4063026
> *I need a setup in my monte.. 2 pump 4 dump.8 battz, can neone hook me up, or gimme advice on the best place to get  hooked up
> *


if you come to calgary i can do it in 2 days ILLEGAL CREATIONS 1403 708-9722


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I got some batts for sale.

100amp
1500 cca
13.25 long aprox
6.5" wide
11 tall with post.
deep cycle.

http://www.apexbattery.com/johnson-control...ps-battery.html

$55 each.


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Oct 26 2005, 09:25 AM~4074405
> *if you come to calgary i can do it in 2 days ILLEGAL CREATIONS 1403 708-9722
> *



two days? i saw that pic a week ago. have you figured out how to hook up batteries yet? :uh:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I have an order wit pro-hopper going in less than 1 week. If anybody needs anything let me know.


Thanks. 
Rob


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

NOW THATS A FUCKIN FLAG!!!!!


> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Oct 26 2005, 12:20 PM~4074379
> *:biggrin: this is my flag
> *


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Canadian here :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## iamthewulrus (Mar 28, 2005)

yaaaaa winnipeg


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

repin winnipeg , manitoba


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

the dub PG


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Mar 10 2004, 11:54 PM~1724440
> *BC is where its at period
> *


fuck that calgary where its at


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

TORONTOOOOOO (mississauga)


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 13 2005, 07:48 PM~4197316
> *fuck that calgary where its at
> *


calgary blows


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Winnipeg here


Ugh :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn... winnipegs makin a showing. lol.. 
layta


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 13 2005, 12:48 PM~4197316
> *fuck that calgary where its at
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 18 2005, 07:38 PM~4026039
> *niagara falls NY
> *


Yeah Boi!!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

"dont stop at stop signs wit bulletholes in em"


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 13 2005, 04:08 PM~4197580
> *damn... winnipegs makin a showing. lol..
> layta
> *


Another Manitoban up in here!


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@Nov 13 2005, 02:48 PM~4197316
> *fuck that calgary where its at
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yea calgary's where its -40 at


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 16 2005, 04:37 PM~4218562
> *"dont stop at stop signs wit bulletholes in em"
> *


That's in Center Court. A housing project inside the city. :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

-edit-


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

winnapeg is the most boring place ive ever been


my mom lives in kelowna and i go out there all the time in the summer. nothing beats being able to sit on my balcony and watch live concerts on the bluff


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

where does she live in kelowna


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

well she actually lives in westbank. up on the hill overlooking the bridge and bluff


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

Victoria BC repin!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dOUbleDiPPin_@Jan 18 2006, 02:53 PM~4651664
> *well she actually lives in westbank. up on the hill overlooking the bridge and bluff
> *


ya i was gonna say westside,cause where im at im like 2 blocks away from where the bluff is,she must be up in west kelowna estates area


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

Im from Brampton..............Yah ......Brampton.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Sep 27 2004, 12:03 PM~2250848
> *ive never even seen a ride out of winnepeg :uh:
> *


theres 2


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Jan 19 2006, 01:19 AM~4655649
> *Victoria BC repin!
> *


haha worrd


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by froskillz_@Jan 19 2006, 03:35 PM~4659457
> *haha worrd
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

there are alot of nice rides in winnipeg.. 
not so much in the lowriders but everything else. classic car capital i believe it was said. 
there will be alot of nice lows next year im sure. 
as far as being the most boring place like said above.
i guess life is what u make it right. only thing im not a fan of is the winters.. but summers are by far the nicest anywhere.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> socapots Posted Today, 05:29 PM
> there are alot of nice rides in winnipeg..
> not so much in the lowriders but everything else. classic car capital i believe it was said.
> there will be alot of nice lows next year im sure.
> ...


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jan 19 2006, 01:27 PM~4658865
> *theres 2
> *


hey the top ones my car, nice, ya peg city rollin


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

I hear girlies are real friendly in winnipeg


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Jan 19 2006, 05:05 AM~4656480
> *ya i was gonna say westside,cause where im at im like 2 blocks away from where the bluff is,she must be up in west kelowna estates area
> *


yeah its up a hill near an elementary school, nice area


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

not htose kind of girlies


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

im representing luxurious montreal


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. dude how far back did you go to find this post. lol..


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Jan 19 2006, 08:16 PM~4661602
> *I hear girlies are real friendly in winnipeg
> *


you know it


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## lowparisianne (Jun 10, 2006)

Gatineau Quebec rite here (from bc :biggrin: )


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah sup eric


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

damn old ass topic  what up my fellow canadians


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowparisianne_@Jul 13 2007, 12:34 PM~8301021
> *Gatineau Quebec rite here (from bc :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> ...


wasen that car for sale ???


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 14 2007, 11:43 PM~8310080
> *damn old ass topic  what up my fellow canadians
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

that on the on the hop off


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Whats up canada!


----------



## FINALLY ROLLIN (Jun 18, 2007)

WE RIDIN IN EDMONTON, WUT UP TO ALL THEM IF THEY RIDIN LOW. NOTHIN MUCH HAPPENIN HERE BUT CHILLIN WIT THE HOMIES, LOOKIN FOR BOOTY, MAKIN MONEY N SMOKIN THAT KUSH(THANKS TO BC) PLUS CANT FORGET THE FAMILY TIMES. LOWRIDING IS DEFFINETLY NOT FOR EVERYONE SO KEEP REAL WIT THE TRUE RIDERS. IF U RIDIN AROUND TOWN HOLLA AT ME. 
LOWRIDING LIVES, GOD BLESS


----------



## lowparisianne (Jun 10, 2006)

this is after the 16" went i. no chain hooked up yet. still lots of work ahead


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh:  :cheesy: i have 2 tons hopping coil if you want for sale lowparisianne or your friend that work with you that came to our BBQ let me know if you want to buy them :cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Oct 26 2005, 05:20 PM~4074379
> *:biggrin: this is my flag
> *


sup canada  
allways good to see the old arch enemy in the hockey rink! 
:cheesy:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 1 2007, 08:45 AM~8444417
> *sup canada
> allways good to see the old arch enemy in the hockey rink!
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz+Jan 19 2006, 11:58 AM~4657294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

big toronto reppin here :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Aug 1 2007, 09:34 AM~8444689
> *u mean brown town ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



Just a little bit of salt in a sea of spice. :biggrin: BIG UP THE BATALION !


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

here is video of last cruz montreal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL2joocqdiM


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that 63 is sweetman... definatly


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

BC


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Aug 23 2007, 02:19 PM~8626250
> *BC
> 
> 
> ...


ya heard that right.
hows it goin bro?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

It's all good here!!


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2005)

=


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

sup canadian


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

is any boody intrested in a car show in Kelowna BC our club is gonna be doing a car show this summer or next depending on how many people say thay wanna come and are gonna register if your intrested please pm me or email us at [email protected]


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THUNDER BAY ONTARIO CANADA!! WASSUP CANADA!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

Clean bigbody (fleetwood) for sale

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/car/643022079.html


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

toronto up in here


----------

